# False Negative Question



## Sugar Magnolia (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi All! I am new and have come out of lurkdom to ask a question. What are the chances of a pg test being wrong? Mainly a false negative. I feel pg, but I tested and got a neg. I am on the mini pill and bfing my 13 month old. Would that affect the results? I should have bought more than one test







: ! Anyone have any advice?

ETA-I have not had a period in almost 2 years.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Well, it CAN happen. Also you could test earlier than it would show and that would be false negative too.

When it doubt, go get a blood test done.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks. I'll just wait untill tomorrow when I can get out and get another test. I just feel pg, but maybe its the flu.


----------

